# USC or UCLA



## Sleve22 (Aug 15, 2011)

okay so i didnt apply for USC for film school, but I was wondering if anyone took either schools summer program? Also which school has a better master's program? Yeah I know this is the wrong forum for masters, so just answer the summer program question


----------



## jyotirmay (Aug 22, 2011)

Try New York Film Academy for your Summer Program.There summer program is very good.Some friend of mine were attend this program in 2 years ago.They loved this program so much.


----------



## Brad28 (Aug 26, 2011)

It depends what you wanna do. USC has better money/facilities that are better for those aspiring to direct. 'SC has a more commercial approach where business will dictate most of their classes' agendas, which to be realistic isn't necessarily a bad thing. ALso, their class sizes are big, so you'll get a bit less attention than you'd probably like. USC is a director's powerhouse, which runs itself a lot like a studio. Connections are also much better at USC. UCLA doesn't have the colossal alumni funds that USC has, but its writing program is unmatched. Even most films that USC claims as its own - indiana jones, apollo 13, etc. - are actually UCLA-penned. So this is just my opinion and people of course may disagree, but if you'd like to direct, I'd go to USC hands down and really take advantage of all the money that's been poured into the school, not to mention the alumni networking opportunities that USC works very hard to maintain for its students. If you wanna write, then go to UCLA.


----------

